# Swamplites



## M77ruger (Oct 13, 2016)

just curious I just bought some 27" swamplites with hd3 rims for my rancher as I have always liked the way they looked. My question for you guys in the know or who have had them, how long did they last and how many miles can you expect to get out of them.


----------



## johnny ukelele (Oct 12, 2016)

I have 28"s on my bike...bought the bike with them on it, so can't give you too much detail about them...
Keep correct pressure in them, which is not much...so you may have to buy a air pressure guage that reads that low...
And stay off the pavement...the streets will eat them knobbies off with a quickness...lol


----------

